# Tickets to Morocco



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Hi all

This may be of interest to someone I hope. We're in Torre del Mar and on Christmas Day there's a mass exodus of Germans going to Morocco. After a lot of discussion we've decided not to go with them as we are not 100% certain with the "dog situation" re. return to the UK so we'll probably go next year.

Anyway, they told me the best place to get a ticket for the Algeciras Ferry. I must stress that this is hearsay as I have not done it myself. Go along the E15, take turn off at junction 112, look for Lidl and stop in their car park. Within a couple of hundred metres there is a ticket agency run by "Carlos" who is reputed to be the man for good prices. 71 euros return was quoted to me but as this was for a Land Rover it may not apply to larger vehicles.

Actually, I wish we were going with them as the weather is still b. awful down here.

Happy Christmas

Ian

We may, if we have the time, stop there when passing to check this out


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Ian

this was posted before ..

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-35777-morocco.html+ticket

Happy Christmas to you.. wish we were there too..

Jim


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

And I thought that I'd discovered something new. Back to the kennel then.

Ian


----------

